# Gator Stuffed Mushrooms



## Yofrankie (Jun 9, 2021)

It’s getting close to that time to apply for your gator quota hunt for us swamp folks :) Last year the hubby got a monster and I’ve been coming up with creative ways to cook it. These stuffed mushrooms were a big hit.
The recipe can be altered to your liking, so I’m not going to list quantities. 

Portabella mushrooms- remove stems (save for another dish)
Cream cheese (room temp)
Egg
Bread crumbs (reserve a little for topping)
Gator meat (ran through my mini-food processor to shred)
Hot sauce
Fresh jalapeños (chopped small)
Season if you want but if using seasoned breadcrumbs it’s not really necessary 
Mix everything and overstuff the mushrooms 
Sprinkle tops with breadcrumbs and fresh grated Parmesan 
Spray or brush tops with olive oil (optional)
Grill or smoke. 
delicious!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2021)

never had gator but it sounds good.


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Jun 9, 2021)

Gator is pretty good, the couple times I had it in FL.  Your way would have been much better than the deep fried bits I had.  

As a side question, do you do anything with the hide from the gators?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 9, 2021)

Yofrankie said:


> It’s getting close to that time to apply for your gator quota hunt for us swamp folks :) Last year the hubby got a monster and I’ve been coming up with creative ways to cook it. These stuffed mushrooms were a big hit.
> The recipe can be altered to your liking, so I’m not going to list quantities.
> 
> Portabella mushrooms- remove stems (save for another dish)
> ...


Sounds delicious!   Thanks for the recipe. This will go great as an appetizer with my Chocolate Peanut Butter Stout, and  smoked bratwurst, sauerkraut and scalloped potato casserole! !
John


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 9, 2021)

Like this

Gator meat is in most of the stores down here. Got em in the lake but i dont think they would like it if i off'ed one of em.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 9, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> never had gator but it sounds good.


Tastes like chicken.. We have a hunting season for them here in South Carolina, but I've never applied for a permit. The rules are kind of convoluted in my opinion...


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 9, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Tastes like chicken.. We have a hunting season for them here in South Carolina, but I've never applied for a permit. The rules are kind of convoluted in my opinion...


or does chicken taste like gator  , fortunately we don't need to worry about them up here,


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 9, 2021)

taste like gator


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2021)

I have been tempted to order a whole gator to smoke this summer.


----------

